# I need a magnifying glass to READ!!



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey - is there any way to enlarge the print in the draft sections of the reply boxes.?Geez Marie. I can barely see the print, much less have any control over editing or punctuating it? Thanks


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?129504-Text-Size-and-Color-in-New-Forum-Format

Here ya go gary.

"As for the font size you can change it in your browser by going to View | Text Size and click increase or the similar" - From a kind member in the link above.

If it doesn't fix it in the drafting, then I dunno however.


----------



## Stephen Howard (May 26, 2006)

You can press Ctrl + to increase the magnification ( at least you can in Firefox ), but it magnifies the whole page - which makes things a bit crowded.
The default text size in the reply box is way too small, and really need to go up a couple of points. I haven't found a way to set it in Preferences.

Regards,


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

safari offers this possibility within the preferences (Indeed I just did and you can indicate your favourite type and size for both what you read and what you write), also firefox in the preferences menu " contents" does help


----------



## cpete (Mar 24, 2008)

Agreed. Fix this. No excuses please.


----------



## Gordon (NZ) (Feb 3, 2003)

Old format was far better for my eyes.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Gordon it is not the " skin" of the forum but the way your browsers visualises it, you can change that in the browser preferences


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

The problem is the difference between the normal font size on the page and that in the reply box. So setting a different font size in your browser won't work as it makes the font too large elsewhere. Zooming to reply is only a bodge workaround.

The problem is with the vBulletin software, it's a bug, it's nothing to do with the way Harri set up. The fix is lined up for version 4.0.2 of vBulletin.

OK now I zoom back out and submit...


----------



## LuisR (Oct 21, 2009)

ahh i love being young!

no offense guys!


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

I can see it if I use my glasses. Of course, without my glasses I can't see any of the posts.


----------



## JeremyLC (Feb 1, 2008)

If you check the stylesheets (CSS) the textarea in the reply box is set to 11px text. This is a usability no-no on several counts, but easily fixed. The body text for the whole page is only set to 13px. This, too, is bad for usability. (text sizes should only be given in points, or % since you have no idea of the physical dpi of the end user's screen) anyway, this is easy enough to fix, should one of the admins be so kind.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

thanx for the replies. i hope the admin notices these comments which are also found on other threads as well. in the menatime im just going to use text-messaginng "write" because i can hardly see anything to correct anyway. btw - over all (except for the lack of conrtast betzween text and backgroiund which also makes it harder to read) this is a nice, breezy format. thankx for all the hard work and your continuihng efgforts to improve sotw harri!


----------



## jrvinson45 (Nov 22, 2003)

Congrats on 20,000 posts, gary!!!!!!!!!!! Well done!

I'm still searching for that "gnat's thingy" emoticon........


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

jrvinson45 said:


> Congrats on 20,000 posts, gary!!!!!!!!!!! Well done!


Yeah, but he can't even read them anymore :twisted:


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

jrvinson45 said:


> Congrats on 20,000 posts, gary!!!!!!!!!!! Well done!


Oy!


----------



## DaddyRabbit (Sep 17, 2007)

LuisR said:


> ahh i love being young!
> 
> no offense guys!


Just remember. Old age and treachery will always overcome youth and skill. 
(Now, if I could just read what I wrote. And all the emoticons have disappeared.)


----------



## al9672 (Jan 6, 2008)

Change the fixed width font settings in your browser (monospace in firefox) or set minimum font size to something larger say 13.

Currently in chrome there is a bug that won't let you make it larger than 13 (I need it at least 14 as on dual 24" monitors)


----------



## saxomophone3 (Sep 20, 2009)

jrvinson45 said:


> Congrats on 20,000 posts, gary!!!!!!!!!!! Well done!
> 
> I'm still searching for that "gnat's thingy" emoticon........


That's a whole ton of posts! It took me awhile to get up to 100!


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

saxomophone3 said:


> That's a whole ton of posts! It took me awhile to get up to 100!


*"Join Date: Feb 2003"* Just like my college attendance. Seven years down the drain!


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

You only went to college for seven years?

Anyway, that's only 7.88 posts per day. How did you post .88 posts?


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

hakukani said:


> You only went to college for seven years?
> 
> Anyway, that's only 7.88 posts per day. How did you post .88 posts?


Easy. My cousin, the .14 part of the size of the average American family (3.14) posted for me.


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

gary said:


> Hey - is there any way to enlarge the print in the draft sections of the reply boxes.?Geez Marie. I can barely see the print, much less have any control over editing or punctuating it? Thanks


EH?! What you saying sonny? Wait a minute, let me turn up ma hearing aid so's I can hear it is what yer say'n!

Yeah, it's a bit harder but manageable. Guess this gett'n older stuff ain't what its cracked up to be!

(hmm, them thar little smiley emoticons ain't a work'n like they's used to neither!)


----------



## Enviroguy (Sep 1, 2006)

Yep,

I really like the speed of this new forum. But the little bitty text and color scheme are really wearing my eyes out.


----------



## bari_sax_diva (May 2, 2003)

Oh WOW... the forum index just became invisible to me. Blue text on a blue background? Yikes. 

Otherwise, enjoying the developments so far.


----------



## Dr_sax (Apr 7, 2003)

These small fonts make people come to my office to have their eyes checked. Thanks Harry ;-)

Dr_Sax aka Dr_Eye


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Im not finding problems with the small print as much as Im having problems with the current (and presumably only) skin. Too many light blues against white. I find that in many sections I have to strain my old eyes that are hungry for a little CONTRAST.


----------



## harmonizerNJ (Jul 4, 2007)

There are two bulletin boards I access most frequently. I understand SOTW just upgraded to version 4.0.x.
The board I visit second most frequently is still on vBulletin Version 3.6.5.
I am not sure if the older vBulletin version that SOTW had been using until recently was also 3.6.5, but back then SOTW's appearance (skins/colors/fonts/etc) was identical to the second board I visit.

In my opinion, there is no contest between the two.
It is *much* easier to see what I need to see with the older vBulletin Version 3.6.5, not just because of font size in the reply window,
but also because the old color scheme (skin?) much more clearly delineated where various areas of the screen started and stopped.

While the new appearance produced by the newer vBulletin release makes SOTW a pretty picture to look at,
I think the newer vBulletin release produces a site that is less usable.


----------



## Enviroguy (Sep 1, 2006)

Yep,

Versions 4.0 appears to be the "Windows Vista" of vBulletin.


----------



## Jazz House (Mar 14, 2007)

Step 1- Get a new MacBook.
Step 2- Zoom in. 

On a more serious note, it will be in the display or text preferences.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Jazz House said:


> Step 1- Get a new MacBook.
> Step 2- Zoom in.
> 
> On a more serious note, it will be in the display or text preferences.


It's a real pain to zoom in and out when posting/reading.

The bug is due to be fixed in v 4.0.2 of vBulletin.


----------



## Jazz House (Mar 14, 2007)

Great!. I think firefox has a button that can enlarge text though.


----------

